# Hadley's Hope mining vehicle?



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Does anyone know where I might find some movie stills or maybe even some drawings of the mining vehicle at Hadley's Hope in the Aliens movie? This would be the vehicle at the begining of the directors cut release that had Newt and family finding the derelict ship.

Thanks
hal9001-


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

check out the Aliens Papercraft site run by Jan Rukr, he has got a 1/148 paper kit of the tractor....plus lots of other goodies


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

aeryn43 said:


> check out the Aliens Papercraft site run by Jan Rukr, he has got a 1/148 paper kit of the tractor....plus lots of other goodies


Thanks, that will help some. If anything I can use his detective work ase a reference for proportions. I've searched and searched and haven't found anything on this vehicle. Makes me wonder where he found his!

hal9001-


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Would frame grabs help?

I think there was a photo of it in Cinefex as well, I'll have to check.


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

Have you seen these pics yet?


http://alienscollection.com/jordan1.jpg

http://alienscollection.com/jordan2.jpg


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Joe Brown said:


> Have you seen these pics yet?
> 
> 
> http://alienscollection.com/jordan1.jpg
> ...


Joe, these are _great_ pictures, thanks very, very much! Where the heck did you find them? I searched a great deal and really didn't find squat. I did see a paper model that will help with the proportions....should this project ever get started.

I'm trying to hunt down some R/C wheels that look close enough. Problem is, I know nothing about R/C cars or where to find info! I did find some screen caps but they're so dark you really can't see anything.

hal9001-


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

Those I found here, waaay down the page:
http://alienscollection.com/

My techique for searches: bring up Google, get creative on the name or variations of the name, hit search, then click 'Images'

Just as demo, I just now tried "Aliens Hadley's Hope vehicles" and got these:

http://bid.profilesinhistory.com/Two-miniature-Colony-vehicles-from-Aliens_i10030718

http://www.icollector.com/Two-miniature-Colony-vehicles-from-Aliens_i10030719

http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/9076730

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kielbryant/4752260957/


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Joe Brown said:


> Those I found here, waaay down the page:
> http://alienscollection.com/
> 
> My techique for searches: bring up Google, get creative on the name or variations of the name, hit search, then click 'Images'
> ...


Joe, I did exactly that! Even worded it the same as you did but didn't check ever image. You found what I didn't. Those two pics you posted were great. Gonna go back dig deeper and see if I find more.

Thanks for your help,
hal9001-


----------



## portland182 (Jul 19, 2003)

Scroll down about 1/2 way

http://nbmodeltronics.co.uk/Film.htm

It's a small photo but you can get an idea of the size ot the model from the (adult) arm in shot

frame grab

http://www.flickriver.com/photos/jpl3k/2048122573/


----------



## portland182 (Jul 19, 2003)

http://www.therpf.com/f11/6-wheeled-vehicle-aliens-150752/


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Is this the thing:
http://s1004.photobucket.com/albums/af170/jkirkphotos/truck/
?


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

starseeker said:


> Is this the thing:
> http://s1004.photobucket.com/albums/af170/jkirkphotos/truck/
> ?


Drawining? Are you kidding? These are _fantastic_! Thanks a heap bunch.

Thanks to you too Portland182.

This just keeps getting better and better. :thumbsup:

hal9001-


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

as the tires are not to wide , i think the tires off a AE SC10 might fit.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

edward 2 said:


> as the tires are not to wide , i think the tires off a AE SC10 might fit.


Yes Edward, those do look pretty good. One thing I've not done yet is a search to see what type of R/C wheels I can find. I'm sure I'll never get lucky enought to find that tire pattern!

I sent an email to my LHS to see if they had anything close, but, they didn't.

Thanks for posting.

hal9001-


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

hal9001 said:


> Yes Edward, those do look pretty good. One thing I've not done yet is a search to see what type of R/C wheels I can find. I'm sure I'll never get lucky enought to find that tire pattern!
> 
> I sent an email to my LHS to see if they had anything close, but, they didn't.
> 
> ...


I could MAKE something like that! I do think with a little patience that you could lay out the tread pattern, then figure out the radius. Once this is done you can transfer that to a plastic model that can be reproduced in 3D printer form. You'd be able to make copies of this in resin. You'd have to make a two part mould, but once that was established you'd have the part you want/need. 

~ Chris​


----------

